# iPod touch 5 et Siri qui s'allume tout le temps



## Myté (5 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Ma fille a un iPod touch 5 (reconditionné chez Apple) depuis nov 2015. J'ai retourné cet iPod avant la fin de la garantie car Siri se met en marche tout le temps, le bouton Home ne fonctionnait plus aussi. Ils me l'on renvoyé en notifiant que les techniciens n'ont pas vu de problème. L'iPod a été réinitialisé, il a bien fonctionné quelque jours puis c'est reparti, insupportable d'entendre Siri s'activer. Même si je le désactive, le contrôle vocal prend le relais [emoji35]Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Lierpok (5 Décembre 2016)

Bonjour,
Siri s'active tout seul?
Réglages / Siri / désactiver "autorisé Dis Siri"


----------



## choubri (5 Décembre 2016)

Lors du rapport envoyé à Apple pour la prise en charge, il faut préciser que le problème survient aléatoirement mais de façon récurrente. Je m'étais fait avoir une fois aussi à l'époque (iPod renvoyé mais le technicien n'avait rien trouvé de concluant donc renvoyé tel quel).
À la réception, vu que le problème était toujours présent, je les ai contacté par téléphone et on m'a dit de préciser "aléatoirement" dans la description du problème


----------



## Lierpok (5 Décembre 2016)

Siri s'allume sans toucher le téléphone? 

Utilisez vous des écouteurs (avec les commandes sur le fils) ? Dans quel cas il est possible d'activer Siri comme avec le bouton home en restant appuyé dessus par inadvertance.

Dans la situation où Siri se met en route tout seul (sans contact avec l'iPod), "Autorisé dis Siri" est-il activité ?


----------



## Myté (5 Décembre 2016)

Lorsque j'éteins l'appareil (bouton du haut) et le rallume, le bouton home marche bien et après quelques instants, ce bouton ne fonctionne plus et Siri se met en marche tout le temps. J'ai désactivé Siri et c'est le contrôle vocal qui prend le relais. C'est infernal [emoji35] Sinon ma fille n'utilise pas d'écouteurs à commande sur le fil.


----------



## Myté (5 Décembre 2016)

Par contre, j'ai un soucis, je ne retrouve plus le bouton Siri dans les réglages [emoji15]


----------



## Myté (7 Décembre 2016)

Je reviens vers vous, personne ne peut m'aider ?


----------

